# Breeding Conditions



## Mac (Oct 29, 2003)

I have bought a pair of breeding Red Belly piranha's from a well know and trusted fish store in my area. I have a 65 gallon long tank with black gravel , (2) 300 aqua clear filters, (2) 802 power head jets, no under gravel filter, Two big leafy fake plants set up at each end of the tank. and a bubble curtain the whole lenth of my tank.(also I have custom spoungs on my filters so the babies dont get sucked up)
Now some answers I need help with are:

1) Should the tank have minimal flow?
2) Should the light be regulated? (12on12off)
3) What is the best diet for them?
4) what type of gravel is best? (color,size)
5) Would adding cemicals to the tank mess up spawing?
6) How often do they spawn and for how long?

Thanks alot for all the help.
THIS SITE ROCKS!

MAC


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You've posted in the right forum!! Your best bet is to PM Nike, Serrasalmus Collector, or Hollywood to name a few of members that have successfully bred. They can def tell you the all the facts and info you need!!


----------



## dzznuts (Nov 20, 2003)

hey im also interested in this info!! i know im new here but i think it would be very usefull if this info was pinned...


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Mac said:


> I have bought a pair of breeding Red Belly piranha's from a well know and trusted fish store in my area. I have a 65 gallon long tank with black gravel , (2) 300 aqua clear filters, (2) 802 power head jets, no under gravel filter, Two big leafy fake plants set up at each end of the tank. and a bubble curtain the whole lenth of my tank.(also I have custom spoungs on my filters so the babies dont get sucked up)
> Now some answers I need help with are:
> 
> 1) Should the tank have minimal flow?
> ...


How big is the pair? And have they breed in a tank with no other P's? If they never breed isolated, then I'd recommend you pick up another red of the same size.

I would kill the bubble strip and one of the powerheads and run one so the water shoots out of the surface to create a rain affect. Maybe bump the temp into the mid 80's or even 88 for a few days ... Do a 50% water change and flush the tank with cold water reducing the heater to keep the water around 80-82. If this is a proven pair, then you should watch and see which side of the tank they prefer and remove one of the plastic plants (unless you add another P).

1) Should the tank have minimal flow? See above
2) Should the light be regulated? (12on12off)  I don't turn lights on when they are in the mood. Hope ur tank is in a low traffic area.
3) What is the best diet for them?  Shrimp/Squid/Trout/Blue gills (from my expierence)
4) what type of gravel is best? (color,size) I prefer small to med white - easier to see eggs
5) Would adding cemicals to the tank mess up spawing? You can try. I've never had any luck. I just toss in a hand full of rock salt after water changes.
6) How often do they spawn and for how long?  This is like saying when will I start needing the lil blue pill







j/k.

Number 6 is really hard to say. They may breed till they die or they may never breed for you in your tank.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

5) Would adding cemicals to the tank mess up spawing?

I try not to add any chemicals when they are breeding or prior to spawning. Just leave them alone.

BTW: A couple of people have asked similar questions after purchasing breeding pairs from a good known source. My advice is to have an agreement with the seller to provide as much info after purchase. Buyer tends to purchase breeding pairs and forget to ask the specifics.


----------

